# 2 vascas en edad fertil quieren llevar el euskera a Eurovisión aprovechando el tiron estetico de su edad



## Periplo (30 Dic 2022)

* Las Twin Melody Pronto en su Only Fans... *
*Estas gemelas vascas participarán en el Benidorm Fest, el evento que decidirá el representante español en el festival, y proponen una canción que incorpora cuatro idiomas*






Viernes, 30 diciembre 2022, 10:01

Paula y Aitana Etxeberria (Ordizia, 1998) tienen la posibilidad de hacer historia para Euskadi. Estas dos gemelas vascas, más conocidas como las Twin Melody, optarán a finales de enero a ganar el Benidorm Fest y lograr así ser las representantes de España en el próximo festival de Eurovisión. Su mayor arma es una canción pegadiza llamada 'Sayonara', que promete ser «bailable» y que se canta hasta en cuatro idiomas, el euskera incluido.

Las gemelas vascas dieron la sorpresa al optar a ser las representantes de España en la próxima edición de Eurovisión. «Somos alegría y pasión por partida doble», afirmaron en la presentación de su candidatura. Aunque son desconocidas en el mundo de la música, estas jóvenes guipuzcoanas tienen el objetivo muy claro: quieren mostrar a todo el mundo su faceta como cantantes. Hasta ahora, su fama viene de Tik Tok donde tienen millones de fans.

El estilo de las Twin Melody es muy marchoso. Aún no se conoce el contenido del videoclip de 'Sayonara' pero sí se sabe que ellas apareceran con un mono rojo -al estilo 'Kill Bill'- y prometen que será «muy bailable». Si se les juzga por su último trabajo -'Ciao'- la puesta en escena que llevarán a Benidorm a finales de enero dará mucho que hablar. «Hay mucho nivel, muchísimo talento, todos tienen algo único y diferente que aportar», aseguraron en su presentación.



Sin duda, el arma más potente de las Twin Melody es su facilidad con los idiomas. En su canción mezclarán el castellano, el inglés, el francés... y, por supuesto, el euskera. Si ganan el Benidorm Fest, sería la primera vez que Europa escucha en el gran festival una canción en la lengua vasca. Aunque será breve. El euskera solo está presente antes de comenzar el estribillo y se limitará a un escueto: «Bat, Bi, hiru, bat, Bi, hiru, lau».

Ellas describen 'Sayonara' como «un adiós a todo lo malo. Queríamos hacer una canción bailable, porque nos gusta bailar, y, en un caso hipotético, nos gustaría poner a todos los que verán Eurovisión a bailar también con nosotras. Es una canción que hemos hecho con mucho amor y esperamos que a la gente le guste», aseguran en una entrevista con la revista 'Hola'.

Las hermanas empezaron a componer a los 16 años, pero ha sido en Instagram y en TikTok donde han alcanzado un gran éxito, donde ya acumulan más de 17 millones de seguidores. Es en estas redes sociales donde se han hecho famosas subiendo vídeos cortos haciendo bailes y retos típicos de la plataforma, pero sobre todo haciendo versiones de canciones. Cuentan con varios temas disponibles como 'If I want you' y 'No soy tuya' y su carrera como cantantes se desarrolla actualmente bajo el sello de Sony Music. Una faceta artística que compaginan con el estudio de la carrera de Magisterio.


----------



## Anayosky (30 Dic 2022)

Solo vengo a decir que el rollo lésbico entre gemelas es mucho más común que entre hermanas no gemelares.

Mis diez.


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Dic 2022)

Otro puto subproducto mierdoso propagado y metido a presión por la Jesuitada penuvera y la judiada que les compone las canciones. les escribe libros y les conduce por todos los programas para ser embajadoras del feminazismo y la subnormalización masiva de chusmaza multiemponzoñada sin futuro. Que esa pareja de anormales analfabetas covidianas que no saben ni hablar tengan supuestamente tantos seguidores no hace mas que mostrar cómo están las cabezas de la goyinada.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Dic 2022)

Cómo se dice Twins Melody en mauritano-herría??


----------



## Joloan (30 Dic 2022)

Melafooo.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (30 Dic 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Cómo se dice Twins Melody en mauritano-herría??



Gemeli dantzari nazidalabez


----------



## Juanchufri (30 Dic 2022)

Melasfo.

Faltan los novios negros o menas, al tiempo.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (30 Dic 2022)

Niñas utilizadas por la TV y prensa. Cuando las abandonen, serán juguetes rotos. 

Nos venderán en artículo y entrevista del periodico o revista depresión, el novio fue muy malo, sufrió malos tratos, el hombre de la TV abuso sexualmente de ellas. 

Recordadlo!!


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Dic 2022)

Están follables, no parecen vascas.


----------



## Capitán Walker (30 Dic 2022)

Pues bien buenas que están. No parece que sean vascas.


----------



## Goatwhisper (30 Dic 2022)

Pues no sean que bien vascas buenas parece que están.


----------



## angek (30 Dic 2022)

Proxenetismo 2.0


----------



## Luftwuaje (30 Dic 2022)

Soy yo o la hermanoak de la derecha tiene las simpatías más grandes o desarrolladas que la otra.


----------



## Guanotopía (30 Dic 2022)

Me espero al onlyfans.


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Dic 2022)

Como cajón que no cierra y a pelo


----------



## 010 (30 Dic 2022)

El euskera no representa a toda España, lo lógico es que se cante en español joder que para eso es el idioma de todos y el tercero más hablado en el mundo.
Podrían mejor ponerles una pole para que se expresen bailando gustosamente.


----------



## bondiappcc (30 Dic 2022)

Deseo fervientemente que se rosquen los pezones mutuamente mientras gritan gora euskalherria y reciben como diosas hambrientas chorritazos de ADN seminal de fornidos aizkolaris.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (30 Dic 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Otro puto subproducto mierdoso propagado por la judiada que les compone las canciones. les escribe libros y les conduce por todos los programas para ser embajadoras del feminazismo y la subnormalización masiva de chusmaza sin futuro. Que esa pareja de anormales tengan supuestamente tantos seguidores no hace mas que mostrar cómo están las cabezas de la goyinada.



Luego la lista de productores y arreglistas de la canción ocupa cuatro líneas.


----------



## Decipher (30 Dic 2022)

Todo el mundo sabe que los vascos se reproducen por esporas, no hay vascas fértiles porque nadie se ha atrevido nunca a follarse a una. Esas deben de ser franchutes.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (30 Dic 2022)

Yo sólo veo 2 putas, imaginaos la de esperma de viego que habrán tenido que sorber para llegar ahí.


----------



## tovarovsky (30 Dic 2022)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Luego la lista de productores y arreglistas de la canción ocupa cuatro líneas.



Subproducto impulsado por los seminaristas devotos de Diositos y Virgenes y algún cocinero televisivo afincado en la costa Guiputxi amiguete de Pablete el Motero de Antonia 3. Sin trifásico esas palurdas covidianas no llegan a la telemierda Mandrileña ni por asomo. Todo el panorama de entretenimiento para subnormales esta igual.


----------



## Pénjamo (30 Dic 2022)

Etxeberria,apellido que suena muy vasco pero en realidad es de origen gitano.


----------



## Segismunda (30 Dic 2022)

Prefiero a los Twin Castro.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Dic 2022)

buenisimas y con sonrisa de gilipollas ...lo tienen todo para el putiferio ..


----------



## LuismarpIe (30 Dic 2022)

010 dijo:


> El euskera no representa a toda España, lo lógico es que se cante en español joder que para eso es el idioma de todos y el tercero más hablado en el mundo.
> Podrían mejor ponerles una pole para que se expresen bailando gustosamente.



El euskera es el único idioma verdaderamente español.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Dic 2022)

Quien escucha la música no tiene interés en el aspecto físico del ejecutor/cantante


----------



## wopa (30 Dic 2022)

En español se dice *vascuence*, lo mismo que decimos inglés y no "ínglis"


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Dic 2022)

Una cosa por la que siempre he tenido cierta curiosidad es saber que chillarán las vascas paletas en vascuence cuando las están empotrando. Cual sería el equivalente "eusquérico" del "¡¡AY DIOS!!.

Aunque igual las vascas no hacen esas cosas. Cierran los ojos, y cumplen con su deber como Dios manda, mientras piensan en Sabino Arana.


----------



## david53 (30 Dic 2022)

Es que habría que ver si la madre es también de raíces vascas, posiblemente no lo sea y ellas sean "mestizas" o simplemente tengan de vascas el primer apellido y el resto que les sigue sean apellidos castellanos, aragoneses o cántabros


----------



## Joaquim (31 Dic 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Están follables, no parecen vascas.



Estas no son vascas, las vascas son feas y sexualmente repulsivas.


----------



## Decipher (31 Dic 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Una cosa por la que siempre he tenido cierta curiosidad es saber que chillarán las vascas paletas en vascuence cuando las están empotrando. Cual sería el equivalente "eusquérico" del "¡¡AY DIOS!!.
> 
> Aunque igual las vascas no hacen esas cosas. Cierran los ojos, y cumplen con su deber como Dios manda, mientras piensan en Sabino Arana.



Bueno, les han copiado a los anglos la bandera igual también les han copiado las costumbres.


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (31 Dic 2022)

Los bailarines deben de ser moronegros si o si, ellas son muy blanquitas


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> El euskera es el único idioma verdaderamente español.



Y sus hablantes no quieren ser españoles.

Es la hostia este pais.


----------



## Calahan (31 Dic 2022)

010 dijo:


> El euskera no representa a toda España, lo lógico es que se cante en español joder que para eso es el idioma de todos y el tercero más hablado en el mundo.
> Podrían mejor ponerles una pole para que se expresen bailando gustosamente.



El euskera representaría a España si los españoles(castellanos) amasen otras lenguas españolas aparte del castellano.

Pero para amar algo primero debe conocerse. O querer conocer y/o tener un mínimo de curiosidad cultural o intelectual.

Como eso es imposible por el supremacismo lingüístico castellano que además cree que sólo siendo castellano se es español, los vascos y otros no pueden ser españoles.


----------



## Knightfall (31 Dic 2022)

*QUIERO PREÑAR X2

QUIERO GOSTAR X2*


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Dic 2022)

a pelitoak!!!!


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Dic 2022)

comentario mas repetido:
no parecen vaskas...
que cabrones sois!!!


----------



## Castellano (31 Dic 2022)

Joder, ni originales son. La numeración ascendente en vasco la han copiado de un cántico de la Real del año del subcampeonato


----------



## Onesimo39 (31 Dic 2022)

Una de las diferentes lenguas de España, prefiero que canten dos mujeres españolas en vasco a que un negro represente a España en la selección de fútbol


----------



## propileos (31 Dic 2022)

He escuchado la cancion en youtube y es una puta mierda. 
No he aguantado ni 15 segundos.


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Dic 2022)

Basura para gilipollas y para las putas larvas desquiciadas mentales de las nuevas generaciones de Apañoles. Nosumbereceis otra cosa mas que os defequen en la puta cara.


----------



## Archimanguina (31 Dic 2022)

¿Eso son bañadores o dodotis?

¿No homo?


----------



## Alan__ (31 Dic 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Niñas utilizadas por la TV y prensa. Cuando las abandonen, serán juguetes rotos.
> 
> Nos venderán en artículo y entrevista del periodico o revista depresión, el novio fue muy malo, sufrió malos tratos, el hombre de la TV abuso sexualmente de ellas.
> 
> Recordadlo!!



Niñas com 24 años? Perdon?


----------



## 121 (31 Dic 2022)

Otra vuelta de tuerca más en la sumisión de todo lo español a las pirañas nacionalistas


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 Dic 2022)

las espaolas han llegado a un punto en que dan mas asco aun si son guapas...


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (31 Dic 2022)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Deseo fervientemente que se rosquen los pezones mutuamente mientras gritan gora euskalherria y reciben como diosas hambrientas chorritazos de ADN seminal de fornidos aizkolaris.


----------



## chortinator (1 Ene 2023)

que se dejen de eurovision y se metan al porno de una vez


----------



## favelados (1 Ene 2023)

Melasfoo..!


----------



## Gotthard (1 Ene 2023)

Sin duda van a ir al festival por sus talentos... concretamente dos talentos cada una.


----------



## Roberto Malone (1 Ene 2023)

Podrían cantar solo en vascuence.

O hacer un cover en euskera de:


----------



## XRL (1 Ene 2023)

ya estarán refolladas por morocs y negrocs


----------



## El guardaespaldas (1 Ene 2023)

Pénjamo dijo:


> Etxeberria,apellido que suena muy vasco pero en realidad es de origen gitano.



Yo cada vez que veía a Lucía Echeverría pensaba que debía tener algo de etniana. Ahora todo encaja


----------



## mberon (1 Ene 2023)

Curiosamente, son del Opus Dei..

Es el nuevo rollo del Opus, el ir de abiertos, y simpáticos, a ver si así más gente se arrima..


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Ene 2023)

Había leído "Dos vacas"


----------



## ashe (1 Ene 2023)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Están follables, no parecen vascas.



Esas de vasca tienen lo que yo de negro.. precisamente porque no son feas hasta decir vasca


LuismarpIe dijo:


> El euskera es el único idioma verdaderamente español.



Lo que algunos llamáis euskera ni es euskera ni siquiera vascuence ni es nada real

Lo mas cercano a un "euskera" puro murió hace mas de 2 mil años.. y por los propios habitantes hasta el punto que uno de bilbao y otro de vizcaya no se entendían salvo en robarse entre ellos cuando no matarse..

Esa es la realidad y en parte el porque aceptaron el español como lengua principal y a castilla lo que hoy son las provincias vascas..

Pero al igual que cagaluña no dejemos que ciertos detalles arruinen la trama..


----------



## Gorrino (1 Ene 2023)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Están follables, no parecen vascas.



Te equivocas. Es full ñoñostiarra. Allí eran todas las chicas así cuando yo vivía allí.


----------



## Gorrino (1 Ene 2023)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Yo sólo veo 2 putas, imaginaos la de esperma de viego que habrán tenido que sorber para llegar ahí.



Grande.


----------



## pulopure (1 Ene 2023)

Pénjamo dijo:


> Etxeberria,apellido que suena muy vasco pero en realidad es de origen gitano.



Coño, suena a vasco porque es una palabra en vasco (etxe=casa berria=nueva). Y si, coincido con lo de asociar ese apellido con tano 

Enviado desde mi M2101K9G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## auyador (1 Ene 2023)

Periplo dijo:


> Paula y Aitana Etxeberria (Ordizia, 1998) tienen la posibilidad de hacer historia para Euskadi.



"hacer historia para Euskadi"... ¿Artículo de la hoja parroquial?



010 dijo:


> El euskera no representa a toda España



Ni siquiera a toda la autonomía vasca


----------



## ArmiArma (1 Ene 2023)

Pénjamo dijo:


> Etxeberria,apellido que suena muy vasco pero en realidad es de origen gitano.




¿como que de origen gitano?


----------



## Galvani (1 Ene 2023)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Pues bien buenas que están. No parece que sean vascas.



Como dijo Torbe y es verdad; las vascas o son preciosas o son orcos.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (1 Ene 2023)

ArmiArma dijo:


> ¿como que de origen gitano?



Si , tiene razon , es un apellido "dudoso" navarrovascongado .
Etxeberria (que tiene la misma etimologia que Txabarri /Chavarri/Chavarria ) significa " casa nueva " .
¿ Y quienes eran los que habitaban tipicamente en la casa nueva de cada pueblo de esta zona? ... los de cierta etnia.
No hay mayor putada para un navarro o un vasco que llevar ese apellido , por mucha apariencia o idioma que lleve un Etxeberria ,Echeverria ,Etxeberri,Echeverri, Chavarri, etc... siempre portaran la espada de Damocles sobre su cabeza de (quizas) descender de la "etnia" .


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (1 Ene 2023)

Melasfooo


----------



## Ibar (1 Ene 2023)

Onlyfans? Son bastante católicas.


----------



## Vanatico (1 Ene 2023)

Dudo que sean vascas, tiene todo pinta de un montaje.


----------



## butricio (1 Ene 2023)

Su mayor logro ha sido el azar biológico


----------



## tovarovsky (1 Ene 2023)

mberon dijo:


> Curiosamente, son del Opus Dei..
> 
> Es el nuevo rollo del Opus, el ir de abiertos, y simpáticos, a ver si así más gente se arrima..



Amaya la de Palampolona que gano Urobisión con el cagalufo el año 2018 también tiene trifásico con los Opusinos y los supuestos padres de esas palurdas son devotos creyentes.


----------



## casaire (2 Ene 2023)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Están follables, no parecen vascas.



Deben tener 1 ó 2 apellidos vascos máximo.


----------



## casaire (2 Ene 2023)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Amaya la de Palampolona que gano Urobisión con el cagalufo el año 2018 también tiene trifásico con los Opusinos y los supuestos padres de esas palurdas son devotos creyentes.



Esa Amaya es la que no se depila ni las nalgas?.- La uniceja con axila mocho?


----------



## casaire (2 Ene 2023)

Hermes Quinto Pompeyo dijo:


> Si , tiene razon , es un apellido "dudoso" navarrovascongado .
> Etxeberria (que tiene la misma etimologia que Txabarri /Chavarri/Chavarria ) significa " casa nueva " .
> ¿ Y quienes eran los que habitaban tipicamente en la casa nueva de cada pueblo de esta zona? ... los de cierta etnia.
> No hay mayor putada para un navarro o un vasco que llevar ese apellido , por mucha apariencia o idioma que lleve un Etxeberria ,Echeverria ,Etxeberri,Echeverri, Chavarri, etc... siempre portaran la espada de Damocles sobre su cabeza de (quizas) descender de la "etnia" .



Como los Agote?. El menda del ex seleccionador nacional era Agote de apellido.


----------



## tovarovsky (2 Ene 2023)

casaire dijo:


> Esa Amaya es la que no se depila ni las nalgas?.- La uniceja con axila mocho?



No tengo idea de como anda de pelamen en el culo. Ganó un concurso para gilipollas cantarines en 2018 junto a un cagalufo y vendieron la moto de que eran pareja. Un truñaco parecido a lo del bisbal y la Chenoa.


----------



## Anka Motz (2 Ene 2023)

Luego cuando lees la noticia de @elcorreo, otra mas de *clickbait *de las que meten.....

El euskera solo está presente antes de comenzar el estribillo y se limitará a un escueto: «Bat, Bi, hiru, bat, Bi, hiru, lau».


----------



## Calahan (2 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> Esas de vasca tienen lo que yo de negro.. precisamente porque no son feas hasta decir vasca
> 
> Lo que algunos llamáis euskera ni es euskera ni siquiera vascuence ni es nada real
> 
> ...



Explica, explica. A ver con que sales con Cataluña. XD


----------



## ashe (2 Ene 2023)

Calahan dijo:


> Explica, explica. A ver con que sales con Cataluña. XD



hice la comparación con cataluña porque la totalidad de los vicios, pensamiento paleto-regional etc fue importado de ahi que esos a su vez lo importaron del chovinismo francés del sur de Francia

Sabino Arana no inventó nada, bueno solo el "euskera" que en realidad es batua, vamos que hizo con la lengua lo mismo que Pompeu i Fabra en cataluña, cuando no peor todavía


----------



## imaginARIO (2 Ene 2023)

Ven y cuéntalo...


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (2 Ene 2023)

casaire dijo:


> Como los Agote?. El menda del ex seleccionador nacional era Agote de apellido.



Los Agotes eran la antitesis de la etnia :
Rubios , trabajadores e industriosos.


----------



## fue_fue (4 Ene 2023)

Follarse a dos gemelas da morbo.

Seguro que ganan


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ene 2023)

Comentario mas repetido... que buenas estan, no parecen vascas
Me parto...


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ene 2023)

Decipher dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que los vascos se reproducen por esporas, no hay vascas fértiles porque nadie se ha atrevido nunca a follarse a una. Esas deben de ser franchutes.



Soy navarro, no vasco aunque se puede entender que hablamos de la misma sociedad al menos de Pamplona p'arriba. Por eso confirmo que por aquí follar no llegaba ni a ser pecado porque no pasaba de milagro. Ya no, ahora todes putes desde la ikastola y una neska de 18 años lleva más kilometraje que la furgoneta de un hippy.


----------



## LostSouls (4 Ene 2023)

Melasfo hasta decir basca.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (5 Ene 2023)

A pelitoak...


----------



## mxmanu (5 Ene 2023)

Yo me las follaba a las 2, pero nada mas. Que aguante las canciones otro.


----------



## thanos2 (5 Ene 2023)

Creo que del entorno del opus así que llegarán lejos.


----------



## Desencantado (5 Ene 2023)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Deseo fervientemente que se rosquen los pezones mutuamente mientras gritan gora euskalherria y reciben como diosas hambrientas chorritazos de ADN seminal de fornidos aizkolaris.



Dios le oiga.


----------



## Henry Rearden (5 Ene 2023)

Periplo dijo:


> * Las Twin Melody Pronto en su Only Fans... *
> *Estas gemelas vascas participarán en el Benidorm Fest, el evento que decidirá el representante español en el festival, y proponen una canción que incorpora cuatro idiomas*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Ene 2023)

Ya sabía yo que habría truco:


(Recomiendo ver el video sin volumen)
Si os fijais de cara van "justitas" (siendo muy generosos), y no me pongo a dar detalles no sea que venga la censura anti-verdad. Las piernas vascas y de altura bien españolas.

¿Melasfo? Eso ni se pregunta. Son jóvenes y estan relatívamente delgadas. Les hacía una representación del Guernica al oleo con semen.
¿Son preciosas, guapísimas, nosequé? NO. ¿Cantan bien? Creo que la pregunta es: ¿Cantan?


----------



## Charlatan (5 Ene 2023)

ya el benidornm comunidades certamen.......de gallegas a vascas a catalanes y andaluces..........la guerra autonomica monetizada a base de mensajes a 1 cholo....viva rtve....ha sabido monetizzar la estupidez local.


----------



## esquilero (5 Ene 2023)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que habría truco:
> 
> 
> (Recomiendo ver el video sin volumen)
> ...




Eurovisión.


Despues de mandar a Eurovisión a Remedios Amaya, al Chiquilicuatre, a Morsa López cantando en ingles y demas estupideces; yo ya me creo cualquier cosa.


Estas dos chicas son dos influencers que han visto ahi su nicho de mercado y le han echado más cara que espalda. Cantar? bahhh, está sobrevalorado. 

Lo que nos faltaba además es ponernos a perder el tiempo con Eurovisión.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (5 Ene 2023)

Me faltan moronegros travelos tocando batucada


----------



## Gorkako (5 Ene 2023)

Estas dos "amijas" tienen unos 18 Millones de seguidores en la puta red social chaina... y 2 M en youtube ... cantan por amor al arte... deben de andar sacando buen pastizal de hacel el mongo... con bailecitos y mierdas...


----------



## esquilero (5 Ene 2023)

Gorkako dijo:


> Estas dos "amijas" tienen unos 18 Millones de seguidores en la puta red social chaina... y 2 M en youtube ... cantan por amor al arte... deben de andar sacando buen pastizal de hacel el mongo... con bailecitos y mierdas...




Exactamente.

Estas no mueven un dedo si no es por la pasta, y hacen bien. Que hay que ser españolas para facturar, pues son más españolas que nadie. Si en Togo pagan más, pues son de Togo. Su bandera es el dinero. Yo creo que estas chicas saben que lo de Youtube y demás redes sociales no va a ser para siempre y hay que seguir sacando peces del rio antes que se acabe.


----------



## bsnas (5 Ene 2023)

Demasiado guapas para ser vascas de pura cepa, supongo que la madre sera un pibon de fuera, habra enganchado a un Patxi posicionadito y han salido estas 2.


----------



## Mentalharm (5 Ene 2023)

GOSTO


PREÑO


----------



## Carpulux (5 Ene 2023)

Me quedo con Marisol antes.

Con estas es fácil que te confundas.


----------



## weyler (5 Ene 2023)

me estoy imaginando un trio con las 2


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Knight who says ni (5 Ene 2023)

¿Estas son las pavas que salen en el Hormiguero?


----------



## Desencantado (Sábado a la(s) 12:48 PM)

"Ordizia" rima con "Inmundicia"


----------



## Desencantado (Sábado a la(s) 12:51 PM)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que habría truco:
> 
> 
> (Recomiendo ver el video sin volumen)
> ...



Ni cantan ni bailan ni falta que las hace.

A dos voces mal pero a dos bocas seguro que mejora considerablemente la experiencia.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (Sábado a la(s) 12:53 PM)

Que putas tías más cansinas joder.


----------



## tovarovsky (Sábado a la(s) 1:06 PM)

Son las ñeñas de los nuevos curitas seminaristas defensores de la familia tradicional y el amor incondicional de Diosito todopoderoso, los mismos que les escriben las letras de las incoherentes canciones con mensajes feminazis. Ane iguarratiburbu, devota de misa diaria, también fué metida a presión en Mandril por la jesuitada opusina para hacer su labor encomendada en la telemierda apañola. La influencia de la inglesia en el panorama mediático se ve claramente con la conversion de Tamara falconetti a religiosa y como instrumento de evangelización para introducirse y captar devotos en ese mundo tan vacio y tan necesitado como el de los famosos y el mundo rosa. A Dios rogando y con el mazo dando!!
Manguiñano, vaya semanita, Enma Guarracía, ejemplos de la influencia y presiones nacionalistas hay a patadas.


----------



## WasP (Sábado a la(s) 1:28 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> El euskera es el único idioma verdaderamente español.



No es correcto. El euskera era una lengua más de las que había pululando por el lugar, y aunque aportó soluciones fonéticas importantes al romance que dio origen al castellano, efectivamente en ese terreno se acaban sus mayores aportaciones. El gallego también podría argumentar que es la lengua auténticamente española según tu comentario, y habiendo aportado además influencias sintácticas muy relevantes xD

Español español, de boina calá y mirar obras de vez en cuando, solo era el romance derivado de la fragmentación del latín, que fue recibiendo distintas influencias útiles, pero que por diversos factores ofrecía una economía lingüística y una utilidad comunicativa muy superiores al resto de lenguas con las que tuvo contacto. Y puuuuuunto xD

PD Ni de derechas ni nacionalista español/castellano


----------



## WasP (Sábado a la(s) 1:30 PM)

cortatijeras dijo:


> qué puterío



¿...y tú tan viejo?


----------



## kickflip (Sábado a la(s) 1:36 PM)

Tienen de vascas lo que yo de mauritano, si fuera así la vasca promedio...


----------



## Ramius (Sábado a la(s) 2:27 PM)

IMPOSIBLE!
Las vascas no follan!

Se reproducen por división celular!
Está superdemostrado cientificamente.


----------



## Calahan (Domingo a la(s) 12:02 PM)

ashe dijo:


> hice la comparación con cataluña porque la totalidad de los vicios, pensamiento paleto-regional etc fue importado de ahi que esos a su vez lo importaron del chovinismo francés del sur de Francia
> 
> Sabino Arana no inventó nada, bueno solo el "euskera" que en realidad es batua, vamos que hizo con la lengua lo mismo que Pompeu i Fabra en cataluña, cuando no peor todavía



Para empezar, el sur de Francia no es Francia.
Como siempre hablando sin tener ni idea.


----------



## Calahan (Domingo a la(s) 12:07 PM)

WasP dijo:


> No es correcto. El euskera era una lengua más de las que había pululando por el lugar, y aunque aportó soluciones fonéticas importantes al romance que dio origen al castellano, efectivamente en ese terreno se acaban sus mayores aportaciones. El gallego también podría argumentar que es la lengua auténticamente española según tu comentario, y habiendo aportado además influencias sintácticas muy relevantes xD
> 
> Español español, de boina calá y mirar obras de vez en cuando, solo era el romance derivado de la fragmentación del latín, que fue recibiendo distintas influencias útiles, pero que por diversos factores ofrecía una economía lingüística y una utilidad comunicativa muy superiores al resto de lenguas con las que tuvo contacto. Y puuuuuunto xD
> 
> PD Ni de derechas ni nacionalista español/castellano



Esos diversos factores son ir a la cárcel, no poder ser funcionario, "castigar" niños en la escuela, prohibir itros idiomas, censurar libros, quemar libros, etc...


----------



## Ibar (Domingo a la(s) 12:39 PM)

Calahan dijo:


> Para empezar, el sur de Francia no es Francia.
> Como siempre hablando sin tener ni idea.



Y para seguir Sabino Arana no estandarizó el euskera, de hecho, era más partidario de estandarizar los dialectos.
Aparte que Arana murió en 1903 y Euskaltzaindia se creó en 1919, pero bueno, el foro está lleno de ejpertos en temas de los que no tienen ni idea.


----------



## feldene flash (Domingo a la(s) 12:41 PM)

es increible lo que siguen vendendo las lolitas con su sugerente mensaje


a quienes se follaran estas dos?? gente de pasta seguro


----------



## gabrielo (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 PM)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Están follables, no parecen vascas.



estas son adoptadas por vascos como esa hija tan guapa que tiene el calvorota del pnv ni la mujer ni el tiene pinta de una genética algo favorable.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Domingo a la(s) 1:44 PM)

no he leido el hilo pero supongo que va de adivinar cual lleva el titadine y cual los rodamientos


----------



## WasP (Domingo a la(s) 2:34 PM)

Calahan dijo:


> Esos diversos factores son ir a la cárcel, no poder ser funcionario, "castigar" niños en la escuela, prohibir itros idiomas, censurar libros, quemar libros, etc...



No, el vasco llegó de forma natural a la diglosia. El trato "vejatorio" al vasco, si lo hubo, que no lo sé, fue mucho después, y fue originado a consecuencia de la diglosia, y no al revés.


----------



## Zawer74 (Domingo a la(s) 3:01 PM)

Joder había leído ”dos vacas en edad fértil quieren………”


----------



## sepultada en guano (Domingo a la(s) 3:29 PM)

feldene flash dijo:


> es increible lo que siguen vendendo las lolitas con su sugerente mensaje
> 
> 
> a quienes se follaran estas dos?? gente de pasta seguro



Igual trabajan en el Vaughan.
Con tanta lengua.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Domingo a la(s) 3:31 PM)

Zawer74 dijo:


> Joder había leído ”dos vacas en edad fértil quieren………”



No hombre, hablaban vasco, no mugian.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Domingo a la(s) 3:41 PM)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> Una de las diferentes lenguas de España, prefiero que canten dos mujeres españolas en vasco a que un negro represente a España en la selección de fútbol



Pues yo no. 
A lo mejor el negro es de Guinea y conjuga mejor el subjuntivo...
Y lo otro, será una lengua peninsular, una lengua semifrancesa, pero NO es una lengua española, ni por asomo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 5:00 PM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues yo no.
> A lo mejor el negro es de Guinea y conjuga mejor el subjuntivo...
> Y lo otro, será una lengua peninsular, una lengua semifrancesa, pero NO es una lengua española, ni por asomo.



No es una lengua española. Es LA LENGUA española. 

No como el castellano ese, refrito de una lengua invasora italiana.


----------



## Persea (Domingo a la(s) 5:09 PM)

Periplo dijo:


> * Las Twin Melody Pronto en su Only Fans... *
> *Estas gemelas vascas participarán en el Benidorm Fest, el evento que decidirá el representante español en el festival, y proponen una canción que incorpora cuatro idiomas*
> 
> 
> ...



Preparense para la primera victoria de españa en eurovision desde hace mucho tiempo. Agenda separatista + 2 empoderadas feministas que ademas saldran del armario justo cuando recojan el premio. Europa encantada.


----------



## BeyondTheVeil (Domingo a la(s) 5:12 PM)

Pocas tetas pero me las follaba igual


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 5:14 PM)

BeyondTheVeil dijo:


> Pocas tetas pero me las follaba igual



joder, no sé, yo creo que 4 ya está bastante bien, no?


----------



## Kabraloka (Domingo a la(s) 5:27 PM)

podrían ir dos viejas vascas, con arrugas, a ver si les votan por su idioma o por sus tetax


----------



## esquilero (Domingo a la(s) 5:37 PM)

Persea dijo:


> Preparense para la primera victoria de españa en eurovision desde hace mucho tiempo. Agenda separatista + 2 empoderadas feministas que ademas saldran del armario justo cuando recojan el premio. Europa encantada.




España ganar Eurovisión?


con que te drogas tú?

Este año Eurovisión para Ucrania.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Domingo a la(s) 7:24 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> No es una lengua española. Es LA LENGUA española.
> 
> No como el castellano ese, refrito de una lengua invasora italiana.



No, porque el país vasco NO es españa.
Si no, pregúntales a ellos.

Todavía si me dices el íbero, el tartésico pofale, pero eusquera no.


----------



## Santirey (Domingo a la(s) 7:37 PM)

¿Algo más insoportablemente vacío y tonto que una niñata de las nuevas generaciones? 
Dos.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Domingo a la(s) 7:58 PM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No, porque el país vasco NO es españa.
> Si no, pregúntales a ellos.
> 
> Todavía si me dices el íbero, el tartésico pofale, pero eusquera no.



Usted también es ETA.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Domingo a la(s) 8:32 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Usted también es ETA.



No.
Simplemente al pan pan. Without further ado.


----------



## bsnas (Domingo a la(s) 9:02 PM)

esquilero dijo:


> España ganar Eurovisión?
> 
> 
> con que te drogas tú?
> ...



Ucrania es la actual campeona gracias a la pena que dieron, se supone que no pueden repetir ganador 2 veces seguidas por una regla no escrita, y mas si es por los mismos motivos... Pero bueno, hoy en dia todo es posible.


----------



## esquilero (Domingo a la(s) 9:49 PM)

bsnas dijo:


> Ucrania es la actual campeona gracias a la pena que dieron, se supone que no pueden repetir ganador 2 veces seguidas por una regla no escrita, y mas si es por los mismos motivos... Pero bueno, hoy en dia todo es posible.




Que no es posible?

cuanta inocencia en tu comentario....


----------



## spitfire (Domingo a la(s) 9:55 PM)

Joder qué buenas están
Por mí que no paren de cantar en el idioma que quieran


----------



## Onesimo39 (Lunes a la(s) 2:41 PM)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues yo no.
> A lo mejor el negro es de Guinea y conjuga mejor el subjuntivo...
> Y lo otro, será una lengua peninsular, una lengua semifrancesa, pero NO es una lengua española, ni por asomo.



Si un chino usa el subjuntivo mejor que un vasco le hace ser mas español?

No lo creo. Y un negro de Guinea Ecuatorial sigue siendo negro.

Si es por eso, entonces deberíamos dar la nacionalidad a cada sudaca


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 4:53 PM)

bondiappcc dijo:


> Deseo fervientemente que se rosquen los pezones mutuamente mientras gritan gora euskalherria y reciben como diosas hambrientas chorritazos de ADN seminal de fornidos aizkolaris.



Me ha provocado una ereccion. Que lo sepa ud

Edito: la canción flojisima y la interpretación aun mas


----------



## Poseidón (Lunes a la(s) 4:57 PM)

No son vascas ni de coña.


----------



## lamoffj (Lunes a la(s) 5:24 PM)

Quiero gostar y quiero darles a pelito hasta que se me caiga el miembro


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 5:57 PM)

Poseidón dijo:


> No son vascas ni de coña.




Claro, son de Cuenca; no hay más que verlas.


----------



## ProArian (Lunes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Twin Sluts


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 6:15 PM)

bsnas dijo:


> Ucrania es la actual campeona gracias a la pena que dieron, *se supone que no pueden repetir ganador 2 veces seguidas* por una regla no escrita, y mas si es por los mismos motivos... Pero bueno, hoy en dia todo es posible.



Irlanda ganó en 1992, 93, 94 y 96 Las dos últimas dijeron que organizara aquel sarao su puta madre, que no estaban pa tirar dinero.


----------



## V. R. N (Lunes a la(s) 6:17 PM)

PutaBidaTete dijo:


> Gemeli dantzari nazidalabez



Mmmm suena estupendo!!!


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 6:20 PM)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Soy yo o la hermanoak de la derecha tiene las simpatías más grandes o desarrolladas que la otra.



no se dice hermanoak, se dice ahizpa.


Por comentar.


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 6:55 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> no se dice hermanoak, se dice ahizpa.
> 
> 
> Por comentar.




No pierdas el tiempo enseñandole al poliglota de Luftwuaje


----------



## Hazmerreír (Lunes a la(s) 6:56 PM)

Ongi tetorri.


----------



## FilibustHero (Lunes a la(s) 7:02 PM)

_Kariñoac, empotrmaleri kontra el armario-borroka batúa golari hasta la empuñadoroak._

No sé, llamadme raro pero a mí un poco me corta el rollo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 7:05 PM)

esquilero dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo enseñandole al poliglota de Luftwuaje



el saber no ocupa lugar. Yo cuando pido un café en el bar paki de debajo de mi casa, cuando me da los cambios siempre le digo "shukriya" en perfecto Urdu. Pues el tío me trata mucho mejor desde que lo hago.

Nunca sabes lo que te puede venir bien en la vida.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 7:06 PM)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _Kariñoac, empotrmaleri kontra el armario-borroka batúa golari hasta la empuñadoroak._
> 
> No sé, llamadme raro pero a mí un poco me corta el rollo.



en euskera no hay "c" ni tildes. Por comentar.

Pero por lo demás muy bien, cualquiera diría que eres nacido y criado en el goiherri gipuzkoano!!


----------



## XRL (Lunes a la(s) 8:02 PM)

esas en 10 años a los 30 serán gordas

ahora están petables pero porque tienen 18-20 años


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 8:25 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> el saber no ocupa lugar. Yo cuando pido un café en el bar paki de debajo de mi casa, cuando me da los cambios siempre le digo "shukriya" en perfecto Urdu. Pues el tío me trata mucho mejor desde que lo hago.
> 
> Nunca sabes lo que te puede venir bien en la vida.




Que huevos!!!!!

Tomar café en un bar paki. 

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el saber no ocupa lugar pero para saber, primero hay que querer saber.


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 8:25 PM)

XRL dijo:


> esas en 10 años a los 30 serán gordas
> 
> ahora están petables pero porque tienen 18-20 años




Estas con 30 años van a tener dinero de sobra para no currar el resto de su vida.


----------



## Castellano (Lunes a la(s) 8:26 PM)

Poseidón dijo:


> No son vascas ni de coña.



Son de Ordizia y se apellidan Etxeberria de primero 

Pero igual la maketa es la madre que se apellida Martinez


----------



## XRL (Lunes a la(s) 8:27 PM)

esquilero dijo:


> Estas con 30 años van a tener dinero de sobra para no currar el resto de su vida.



el poder del coño fértil

todos se las quieren follar

por lo tanto todo lo que hagan será aplaudido


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 8:29 PM)

Castellano dijo:


> Son de Ordizia y se apellidan Etxeberria de primero
> 
> Pero igual la maketa es la madre que se apellida Martinez




Igual la madre se apellida Martinez y también es vasca. Vete a saber.


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 8:30 PM)

XRL dijo:


> el poder del coño fértil
> 
> todos se las quieren follar
> 
> por lo tanto todo lo que hagan será aplaudido




Victoria Frigorifica tambien tiene el coño fertil y no la quieren tocar ni con un palo. Eso si, esa con 30 años tampoco tendrá necesidad de trabajar, ya nos encargaremos los contribuyentes de pagarle los caprichos.


----------



## Castellano (Lunes a la(s) 8:32 PM)

esquilero dijo:


> Igual la madre se apellida Martinez y también es vasca. Vete a saber.



Vasca será, pero igual es de origen maketo, no de baserri


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 8:34 PM)

Castellano dijo:


> Vasca será, pero igual es de origen maketo, no de baserri




O sea que como los Borbones. Felpudo VI es español de apellido francés engendrado por un señor nacido en Roma y una señora nacida en Atenas de origen aleman. Con esa genetica a los españordos se les hace el culo pepsi cola hablando del rey de España. Si Felpudo VI es español, esas dos cachorras serán vascas.


----------



## Castellano (Lunes a la(s) 8:52 PM)

esquilero dijo:


> O sea que como los Borbones. Felpudo VI es español de apellido francés engendrado por un señor nacido en Roma y una señora nacida en Atenas de origen aleman. Con esa genetica a los españordos se les hace el culo pepsi cola hablando del rey de España. Si Felpudo VI es español, esas dos cachorras serán vascas.



Los Borbones son subnormales, como todas las casas reales europeas emparentadas entre si, dando como resultado auténticos engendros humanos.

Las gemelas estás si son mezcla de baserritarra con maketa, pues es buena mezcla.
Limpieza de sangre


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 9:10 PM)

XRL dijo:


> esas en 10 años a los 30 serán gordas
> 
> ahora están petables pero porque tienen 18-20 años



las socias tienen 24 pirulos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (Lunes a la(s) 9:35 PM)

bsnas dijo:


> Ucrania es la actual campeona gracias a la pena que dieron, se supone que no pueden repetir ganador 2 veces seguidas por una regla no escrita, y mas si es por los mismos motivos... Pero bueno, hoy en dia todo es posible.



España ganó en 1968 y 1969.
En 1969 fue un triunfo múltiple, pero es verdad que Salomé estuvo a tope y era un temazo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 9:41 PM)

Pénjamo dijo:


> Etxeberria,apellido que suena muy vasco pero en realidad es de origen gitano.



Me temo que no, querido. Es al revés. Apellido clarísimamente vasco adoptado por los gitanos.


----------



## Antiparticula (Lunes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Tienen alto grado de follabilidad.


----------



## esquilero (Lunes a la(s) 10:08 PM)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Me temo que no, querido. Es al revés. Apellido clarísimamente vasco adoptado por los gitanos.




Con Urbizu pasa algo parecido. 

Muchos gitanos vascos llevan ese apellido.


----------



## Satori (Lunes a la(s) 10:33 PM)

esquilero dijo:


> Con Urbizu pasa algo parecido.
> 
> Muchos gitanos vascos llevan ese apellido.



Y aquí en Andalucía con Heredia.


----------



## fayser (Lunes a la(s) 10:43 PM)

¿Eso es feminismo, no?


----------



## LuismarpIe (Lunes a la(s) 11:32 PM)

Satori dijo:


> Y aquí en Andalucía con Heredia.



y con Salazar, apellido navarro...


----------



## Proto (Martes a la(s) 12:09 AM)




----------

